# First snook



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

You and your dead fish pictures ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

NICE! ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> You and your dead fish pictures  ;D


He was alive......at that time.

Snook good. Yum.


----------



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

That's a good one Congrats on the first. [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

now yer talkin', inlet snook fishing and you got a good one too. 

So was it a hoot or what, would ya fish till 4am on a Wednesday night to do it again?


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Way to go, Nice linesider.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> now yer talkin', inlet snook fishing and you got a good one too.
> 
> So was it a hoot or what, would ya fish till 4am on a Wednesday night to do it again?


I'll admit that it being my first time to an inlet, I was a bit out of my comfort zone. It was like fishing freshwater dam tailraces on steroids.
Absolutely not a sit back and relax trip.

I'd definitely go back during the week to avoid the weekend zoo. That was craziness.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats man!  That's a nice one.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

You never forget your first snook. And Dayum are they tasty, no? I think they're the best tasting fish out there personally. Congrats bud. It looks like you had some fun. 
Thresh


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

next time you head that way call me...I live very close.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> next time you head that way call me...I live very close.


Will do. Me and the wife will be at the rally.


----------

